# how do you "wake up" your baby?



## larudy13

What I mean to ask is when your worried about LO's movement, how do you get him/her moving?

I know I felt my baby earlier, but pregnancy brain can't remember how many times or how much earlier it was...
Any ideas how to get bubba moving? Tried eating some ice cream, eating chocolate. Drank some cold water. Rubbed my belly for a little bit but my little girl I think is being stubborn she isn't moving.

I know also she is upside down but the top of my bump was really hard! Then after I rubbed it I think she got annoyed and moved down cause now its not so hard


----------



## emmylou92

To wake my baby up all i need to do is go to bed, when i want to sleep she wants to play,
I tap on my belly too, making rythems.


----------



## xPH03N1Xx

I jiggle my belly... Lol. And she kicks me back really hard!

Or I get my OH to talk to her and she squirms around trying to get to him.. or away from him, I haven't decided lol. 

She also hates when I lay on my back!


----------



## BlessedWith4

I was gonna say, drinking cold water, OJ, eating anything sweet and even drinking coke just to get her moving. If you've been trying these things and nothing is working I think you should get it checked out. While it's true babies do get lazy from time to time and if they're going through a growth spurt their movements will decrease, you should still feel movements thru out the day. If you aren't feeling much of anything then have it monitored to be on the safe side. Chances are she's perfectly fine and probably being a lazy butt ;) But you wanna be sure so you put your mind at ease. I went thru this at 29 weeks. I thought something was horribly wrong but then I ended up with a stomach virus, and when it was over my son was moving like crazy again. I personally think he got quiet because my body was feeling ill. Sounds weird but just my theory. I also hope it wasn't another growth spurt as he's already measuring big for 32 weeks!! lol.


----------



## bananaz

I usually lie down on my side or back and give my belly a couple pokes. Sometimes ice water works too, but nothing I eat seems to have much effect.


----------



## larudy13

BlessedWith4 said:


> I was gonna say, drinking cold water, OJ, eating anything sweet and even drinking coke just to get her moving. If you've been trying these things and nothing is working I think you should get it checked out. While it's true babies do get lazy from time to time and if they're going through a growth spurt their movements will decrease, you should still feel movements thru out the day. If you aren't feeling much of anything then have it monitored to be on the safe side. Chances are she's perfectly fine and probably being a lazy butt ;) But you wanna be sure so you put your mind at ease. I went thru this at 29 weeks. I thought something was horribly wrong but then I ended up with a stomach virus, and when it was over my son was moving like crazy again. I personally think he got quiet because my body was feeling ill. Sounds weird but just my theory. I also hope it wasn't another growth spurt as he's already measuring big for 32 weeks!! lol.

I was thinking she maybe being lazy cause I have a cold! I have been miserable the past 2 days with a stuffy nose and congested cough. 
I am going to see if she gets active which she normally does around midnight, if not I'll probably reschedule Thurs, doctors appointment for tomorrow.


----------



## BlessedWith4

I really hope she starts moving around tonight so you don't have to worry. I know what it feels like. In the meantime do a kick count and see what happens. Try doing other things as well, just to see if she'll move. Any type of movement counts, excluding hiccups of course. Let us know what happens!! And yes, maybe the fact you aren't feeling so well could be the reason she's slowed down. Aww, maybe she's just resting? I really hope so. I'll be thinking of you.


----------



## j3ss

I sing. :) She seems to appreciate Paula Cole the most.


----------



## ..katie..

I use really cold juice, a candy, I go pee, then I play Boston to my stomach. It generally gets her going.

Good luck!


----------



## Mari30me

A glass of orange juice and tben laying on my side alway wakes up my little guy :)


----------



## LoveMyBugg x

Justin Bieber... Worked EVERY time.. :haha::dohh:


----------



## Sew_Sweet

Coffee or tea seems to wake up my baby *ahem* - also laying on my side or leaning back does the trick. He definitely has active and inactive times of day though. He should be perking up in about an hour here. He is kind of a night owl - and a late sleeper. Just like mom and dad lol!

Also sometimes if I just press lightly against him for a moment then release that wakes him and he wiggles around (probably out of annoyance - oops).


----------



## Belie

When I was worried about my son not moving, I just ate half a bag of mini marshmallows and he started going crazy!
But I had cold water, juice and ice cream beforehand and they didn't work.. just the marshmallows did lol


----------



## sunny days

Any update? I find music gets my lo moving.


----------



## Mindy_mini

I lie on my left side. That gets her going!


----------



## mummy2b2010

i lie on my right side and rest my arm on my side and he kicks it off lol that seems to be the only thing thats worked lol xx


----------



## Sassychic

If I lie down on any side he starts rolling or nudging at me. Other than that..music works and a fizzy drink.


----------



## Wantingbbbump

I start poking the hell out of her if I think she has been still for too long. Sometimes i get lucky and just as i start to really freak out and start poking her she will give me a kick, it's like she knows that if she doesn't move I am going to bug her so she beats me to it..lol


----------



## Lexigore

My hubby is really amazing at waking her up. He talks to my belly and nudges it and most of the time she wakes up for him! Industrial music and strangely Queen or the Kronos Quartet seems to wake her up too!


----------

